
Some really uninteresting sounding kitchen gadgets - rossdavidh
https://www.eater.com/2019/1/8/18173843/ces-2019-kitchen-tech-ge-samsung-whirlpool
======
rossdavidh
The things my wife (the cook in our family; I clean the dishes afterwards)
would want basically: \- an easier way to add items to the shopping list while
in the midst of cooking (i.e. not having to find or touch her smartphone when
her hands are wet or flour-covered) \- an easier way to watch Dr. Who (or
whatever) while cooking \- a refrigerator with lazy-susan style rotating
shelves so that nothing gets lost in the back

None of these are unaddressed here. I guess I won't be getting the kitchen of
the future any time soon.

